
Cisco, Google, SAP discussing BlackBerry bids - oBeLx
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/05/us-blackberry-buyers-idUSBRE99400220131005
======
Tortoise
None of the stories about potential bidders for Blackberry mention the
_Investment Canada Act_. Essentially, because of its size, any foreign bid for
Blackberry would have to be approved by the Canadian cabinet. The Act has only
been used twice, but it's a possibility.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Investment_Canada_Act](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Investment_Canada_Act)

------
Oculus
I'd be surprised if Google is doing this for anything, but the patents.

~~~
greenlakejake
Google already bought Motorola which has plenty of patents.Do they really need
more?

~~~
nobodyshere
When you mention patents in the USA, there cannot be enough.

